# My N16 Almera



## baz666 (Oct 7, 2004)

Click here to view pics of my Almera.
Any comments are taken on the chin lol

Cheers

Baz


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice hatch! :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I like the grille but i suggest painting the side mirrors red but keep the mount black












I like the rear, especially that spoiler.Blends well with the car :thumbup: 











But the rims gotta go.....


----------



## baz666 (Oct 7, 2004)

Cheers mate. I'm thinking about getting new alloys in the spring/summer time and keeping those for the winter.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks awesome man..."cheers" haha


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........i like your car alot man..... :cheers: ...


and i like the 6x9 setup, originallity, gotta give yah that. and is that a JBL sub i see tucked under there?


----------



## baz666 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. Yeah it's a JBL sub.

Baz


----------

